# 7.62x25 no JHP anymore



## joeneal1986 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello im new to the forum and was wondering if anyone could help me. i am trying to find a JHP in a 7.62x25 for my m57 and i can find places all day long that sells the wolf gold line but it seems everytime i find it everyone is sold out. i did find the magsafe pre fragmented but i also read the less then steller reviews so is there anyone else that makes this round in a JHP anyone that can help will be appreciated


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Ammunition for Sale: Wolf 7.62X25MM Tokorov 85 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point Everything Hunters


----------



## joeneal1986 (Dec 28, 2010)

8Eric6 said:


> Ammunition for Sale: Wolf 7.62X25MM Tokorov 85 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point Everything Hunters


just checked there when i went to check out it was marked with *** which means the quinity does not exsist which is a fancey way to say they where sol out to but thanks anyways


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

ah that sucks man sorry I could a bunch o fmj but, jhp yikes!! good luck sorry again


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

can you fire hornady 30 mauser ammo thru it?


----------

